# Rache der Mugus? - DDoS auf 419eater.com



## Eniac (19 Januar 2006)

Nun scheint es auch die bei scambaitern sehr beliebte Seite www.419eater.com getroffen zu haben, das Forum ist seit gestern nachmittag nicht mehr erreichbar, siehe http://forum.aa419.org/viewtopic.php?t=2052

Schlagen die Mugus jetzt zurück oder ist der Verursacher vielmehr bei der russischen Phishing-Mafia zu suchen, denen vom 419eater aus einige ihrer falschen Job- und Geldwäscheseiten abgeschossen wurden?

Eniac


----------



## Sven Udo (19 Januar 2006)

> Nun scheint es auch die bei scambaitern sehr beliebte Seite www.419eater.com getroffen zu haben, das Forum ist seit gestern nachmittag nicht mehr erreichbar, siehe http://forum.aa419.org/viewtopic.php?t=2052
> 
> Schlagen die Mugus jetzt zurück oder ist der Verursacher vielmehr bei der russischen Phishing-Mafia zu suchen, denen vom 419eater aus einige ihrer falschen Job- und Geldwäscheseiten abgeschossen wurden?
> 
> ...



www.419eater.com/forum funzt wieder, habe es garade ausprobiert. Wiel lage - hoffentlich weiterhin OHNE Ausfälle!
Bei Antispam sieht es - leider - anders aus!


----------



## Sven Udo (20 Januar 2006)

BTW: Ich habe mich bei den "Eatern" aus aktuellem Anlass, nochmal umgesehen. 
Die 419eater, haben es mit "Humor genommen" und sofort alle DoS IP Nr. veröffentlicht:
http://www.419eater.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=65121&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

IMO, scheint der Angriff dort, nicht so heftig gewesen zu sein.


----------

